# New rocks



## brocko (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm starting up my 75 gallon tank. I'll be adding haps and peacocks once the tank is cycled. Looking for constructive criticism or compliments.Thanks


----------



## mrlilfish90 (Apr 1, 2015)

Cool rocks. I like the look


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

You have good pieces but try and create bridges, caves and sanctuary spots for them.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Love how clean it looks ! I would try to separate them, putting a pile on each side, with an open center. Also when making each pile, try to make a few caves with what you have, or hiding spots. You have 2 very large pcs, I would make them your focus points, and put the rubble around each at the bottom. Just some thoughts, good luck


----------



## munk (Apr 13, 2016)

Those rocks "rock".


----------

